# Australian Cattle Dog - Georgia



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

A friend of mine is fostering this 2 year old male Australian Cattle Dog, if anyone is looking to adopt in the coastal GA/low country SC area.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Aww.
I wish.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

He is adorable! I want to own an ACD some day.


----------



## barry-goff (Sep 11, 2012)

hey im intersest if you buddy still has the acd we have lost our old man we had him for 12 years and he passed so now i would like to adopt a dog for my family could you get your friend to call me i live in augusta ga my number is 7068143423 my name is barry


----------

